# WAGO PFC Amazon AWS



## Aquintus (19 August 2018)

Hallo,
ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen mein Problem zu lösen.
Ich versuche eine Verbindung einer Wago-SPS als IOT Device zu AWS herzustellen.
Die Wago-SPS ist eine 750-8202/025-001 mit Firmware 11.

Ich habe mich an dem Anwendungshinweis von Wago orientiert.​https://www.wago.com/de/d/15552

Die Beispielapplikation habe ich auf die SPS geladen und gestartet.

Ich habe nach Anleitung ein IOT Gerät angelegt und das Zip-File mit Zertifikat und Keys heruntergeladen.
Aus der Datei Start.sh habe ich den Hostnamen herauskopiert und im Webbasemanagement der SPS eingetragen.
Per Filezilla habe ich das Zertifikat xxx.cert.pem und das Key File xxx.private.key im Ordner /etc/ssl/certs abgelegt.
Im Webbasemanagement habe die Zertikat und Key Datei eingetragen.

Nach einem Neustart der SPS sollte jetzt ein Connect zu AWS hergestellt werden.
Ich bekomme aber immer ein disconnect.

Internetverbindung für die SPS ist vorhanden.
Ein Verbindung zur Wago-Cloud funktioniert.

Hat jemand einen Tip warum der Connect zu AWS nicht funktioniert?

Gruß
Manfred​


----------



## wolfi-sps (19 August 2018)

Hallo Manfred,

in der WAGO Cloud wird noch eine SW laufen wo die Daten verarbeitet.
Ich selbst nutze auch die WAGO Cloud - bis ende 2018 kostenlos.
Bin dann gespannt was WAGO dafür verlangt.
Zu einer andern Cloud habe ich es auch noch nicht probiert.

Wolfgang


----------



## Tobsucht (20 August 2018)

Hallo Manfred,

ich bin mal an einer Verbindung gescheitert als die Uhrzeit der SPS nicht stimmte.
Also prüf bitte nochmal die Uhrzeit und nutze gegebenenfalls einen SNTP Server aus dem Netz.

Ansonsten prüfe nochmal Deine Einstellungen auf der Cloud Connectivity Seite.
Eventuell ist der Hostname und die Device ID vertauscht oder fehlerhaft.

Eine Verbindung mit der Amazon Cloud sollte angezeigt werden, da das Gerät angelegt wurde.
Weiterer Code ist hier erstmal nicht notwendig.


Grüße


----------



## Aquintus (20 August 2018)

Hallo Tobsucht,

das mit der Uhrzeit war mir bekannt und habe einen NTP-Server aktiviert.
Leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich checke nochmal die Einstellungen in der Cloud.

Danke für den Tip.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Aquintus (20 August 2018)

Aquintus schrieb:


> Hallo Tobsucht,
> 
> das mit der Uhrzeit war mir bekannt und habe einen NTP-Server aktiviert.
> Leider ohne Erfolg.
> ...



Ich glaube es hat doch was mit der Zeiteinstellung zu tun.

In AWS unter Überwachen sehe ich das alle 2 Minuten ein Connect zustande kommt.

Allerdings ist der Zeitstempel um 26 Stunden versetzt zur Uhrzeit des PFC.

PFC 20.08.2018 20:41
AWs 19.08.2018 18:41

Wie gleiche die Zeiten den am besten an?

Gruß
Manfred


----------

